# 191,339 Chinese are selling electrical cars



## rayhaque (Apr 1, 2013)

There are some pretty cool looking cars on there ... and the prices are decent too. I would be curious to know if anyone out there has ever bought a car from alibaba. I have seen Kandi Coco's tuning up around the east coast which I assume are being imported in pairs.

Does anyone have success or un-success stories? 

I am looking for a *small* battery operated car that looks cool, and doesn't cost $25k to $35! But I also have to be practical. My daily commute is about 3 miles (round trip) on roads that are 35mph or less. But I live in Ohio ... and it gets cold! I would need something with doors (and maybe heat). Although my daily driver for many years was a 68 VW Beetle - and I never really minded the lack of heat.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Maybe get something like these, which might pass inspection as a motorcycle:
http://www.engineeringtv.com/video/Pure-Electric-Three-Wheeled-Mot
http://www.intersolar.us/en/visitor...l-exhibits/solar-transportation/arcimoto.html

http://www.toxel.com/tech/2010/06/15/fully-enclosed-electric-motorcycle/

http://www.innovationtoronto.com/20...-three-wheeled-competitor-for-the-motorcycle/

http://www.saferwholesale.com/Brand...wheelcar.htm?gclid=CMungeCcv7YCFUPe4Aodjl4AOA

http://www.gizmag.com/emcycle-tilting-3-wheeler/21310/

http://cybernetnews.com/cybernotes-ventureone-hybrid-and-electric-enclosed-vehicle/

http://gajitz.com/urban-transport-motorcycle-makes-third-wheel-feel-useful/

http://pinterest.com/hugobci/cars/


----------



## rayhaque (Apr 1, 2013)

The three-wheeled vehicles seem to be an interesting way to get cars imported and registered as "motorcycles". But I am interested in a four wheeled car that is *enclosed* and remotely car-shaped. The Xebra sedan fits that description I suppose --- but they are a tough find these days and they are ugly as sin.

Also - I don't want to have to go out and take a motorcycle test and get a special license ... to drive my three wheeled 'car'. 

I had my eye on the new Kandi CoCo hardtop, but it's rather pricey (and still tough to find outside of Florida). For the same price you can get a much better vehicle ... but how? Look at some of those cars on Alibaba. I have another thread for this question - but how would you go about buying one of those cars? Would it get held up at customs, and if so, *why*?

I wonder if it wouldn't be easier to arrange to order the frame of the car - and then all the parts on another order. Then assemble the vehicle yourself and call it a custom built vehicle?


----------



## Red Neck (Feb 1, 2013)

Beware of frauds on Alibaba and sites like that. Many low prices are actually from sucker hunters as China has a very poor mechanism for stopping or punishing them. Those prices under 7.000 USD are mainly frauds...

If you want to check it out, have a Chinese speaking colleague check the Chinese version of Alibaba for you since those fraudsters don't post there or at least that often. You would find most of products/prices you like do not show up in Chinese versions. The shortest way to find fakes...

Just so you do not make any costly mistakes...


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

The chinese bought an aptera prototype if memory servs, did they ever start making a fake?

I wouldn't mind one even if I had to put in a full drivetrain


----------

